# Another Inexpensive idea for Dust Control



## KKingery (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I had another "Let's save a buck" idea last night. Since my shop area is extremely limited, I don't have a real dust control system. I was preparing to turn a couple of Redheart pens, and was thinking about how all that darn red dust gets everywhere. I happened to stop to have a smoke before I started turning,and was just sitting there, and then there it was! My old 20" box fan up on top of the cabinet. I pulled it down, sat it behind my lathe (so it would be blowing away from me) - Pulled out an extra furnace filter and strapped it to the back of the fan. It worked great! All the dust and debris was pulled right into the filter! I know it's not the best idea, but for those on a limited budget - it definately will work. Just be sure to get a decent filter to use, not one of the cheapie fiberglass ones. - Hope this idea may help others!


----------



## wpenm (Jan 21, 2005)

Good idea Ken.


----------



## KKingery (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks - I jst always seem to find a way to accomplish what I want to do without having to spend a fortune.


----------



## elody21 (Jan 21, 2005)

The fan is a great idea! I do have a ceiling filter but I use a clip on fan at my lathe blowing the dust in the direction of the filter!


----------



## Mudder (Jan 21, 2005)

Good Idea,

woodworking tips ran this tip like yours last year.

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip040130sn.html

I have also seen guys make pretty nice dust filters for the shop with attic fans and a host of filters. 2 or 3 furnace filters and a hepa filter should be almost as efficient as the Delta or Jet or other dust filters.

&lt;edit&gt; here are a couple of places to see:

http://www.decoysbyfrank.com/Tips%20&%20Techniques%20Dust%20Box.htm

http://www.bt3central.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=9282&SearchTerms=dust,filter

http://www.bt3central.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=3242&SearchTerms=dust,filter


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 21, 2005)

Great idea, Ken!!!  I might try that idea.  I think I still have an old box fan in the attic.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## KKingery (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I'm sure I'm not the first person to ever think of this - It just came to me, and I thought I'd share the idea. It's just dust control in its most basic form. I'm sure if some sort of sides and top could be added, it would be even more efficient. I tried the ol' shop-vac routine, clamped up close, and it just did'nt work near as well. Anyway, thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 22, 2005)

Great Idea.  [8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 22, 2005)

That's a GREAT idea??  I'm always looking for more efficient and economical ways to do things.

My G/F just replaced the condensing unit of her A/C.....leaky, failing compressor, old/inefficient.... The unit was going on the trash pile so I salvaged the fan blade and motor and built myself a MONSTER box fan!!!  That sucker moves a bunch of air!!!  

I am going to add a couple of filters and bet my dust problem will just about disappear.  Think I will set it up so the air is sucked thru the filter rather than pushed thru them.  That way, the fan motor will be working in clean air and the dusty side of the filter will be exposed so it will be easy to vacuum it with the shop vac!!!

Thank for the idea, Ken!!


----------



## KKingery (Jan 22, 2005)

Randy, post a few pics when you get that monster done - I've been thinking along those same lines, just have'nt found the right motor yet! My little set-up works about the same way - the fan sucks the air thru the filter, and then yes - I also use the ol' shop vac to clean up the filter when I'm done for the day. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Gary (Jan 22, 2005)

The old box fan is a staple in many woodworking shops. I've used one for years when sanding. I just use a standard 20x20x1 furnace filter and tape it to the fan with a few pieces of masking tape.


----------



## KKingery (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't know why I never thought of it before - - yes I do - I never really did any turning before. Most of my wood projects were outdoor furniture, etc...and I did most everything outside!


----------

